# Buckets!



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who save too many buckets??? I counted over 200 out in the shed tonight!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

It's not just you my wife calls it a obsessive compulsive issue .I just think I might not have enough:whistling2:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i got about 150 upstairs in my garage!! i gave a good customer of mine about 50 last winter for his machine shop....you would have thought i gave him a million dollars


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

drywall guy158 said:


> i got about 150 upstairs in my garage!! i gave a good customer of mine about 50 last winter for his machine shop....you would have thought i gave him a million dollars


 

I would have a hard time giving that many away like that. I might need them someday. For what, I don't know.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I either have 50 or 5 ..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I would have a hard time giving that many away like that. I might need them someday. For what, I don't know.


mixing hot mud will eat them up..pro form makes a good study ,,heavy plastic bucket .. USG thin,,,but a good mud [slow dry] see through plastic ...


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Them buckets pile up just cleaned out the shed and found more damn buckets that were never really cleaned up. There is a bait store not to far from where I live ten min. They guy asked me if I ever gave away old buckets I said sure how many do you want I have probably over a hundred of them..... All he had to do was come and get them for free, do ya think he would even do that?


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

I only have 4
low rim USG topping buckets
bought lovingly @ $19.95 apiece, full of chunks due to pretty ignorant storage practice by a local and much beloved supplier to the lumber industry.
The dwall supps here barely carry buckets,
and I like the color scheme on the USG topping,
so when I run across likely contenders to join my bucket schema,
I'll fork over the 15 bucks.
Then the dip**** monkey jumpers have a hard time understanding why I protect my tools, buckets included.
You have a problem if you collect buckets.
They're kinda like the boy's newest collection of cool volcanoes fashioned from clay.
He's so fascinated by volcanism he's been making literally hundreds of these little models.
They're everywhere;
the car, barn, house (every room)
I even found one in my buddies kitchen-it was a gift you see.
I'd rather have 4 low rim USG topping buckets than any number of others laying around.
I prefer to think the boy likes the science of volcanology than working mud with his hands.
Toss the buckets-you can use the space


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have about six buckets. i always buy box mud. i like proroc all purpose buckets. and yes i like them because of the colour. and they have a good lid.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I have 30-40 buckets out in my sheds. What for? Dont know. 
We always get joint cement in bags but last year the housebuilder wanted us to buy the Knauf brand, which was readymix and it was like Christmas and birthdays all rolled into one, so many buckets! Buckets buckets and more buckets! 
After they realised Knauf was sh*t, they changed back to the bagged gear but I am not getting rid of those buckets, no way. I might need them..............


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone one remember ? Back In the mid 80's USG went back to metal for a short while..They had a light-green protective coating on the inside walls of the pail that would peal off into the mix.
The plastic covers[inside the pail] had points you could collect to get knifes,,coolers,,etc.. :blink: Please remember or I will feel really old.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> Does anyone one remember ? Back In the mid 80's USG went back to metal for a short while..They had a light-green protective coating on the inside walls of the pail that would peal off into the mix.
> The plastic covers[inside the pail] had points you could collect to get knifes,,coolers,,etc.. :blink: Please remember or I will feel really old.


Dude,those buckets suckeda$$ I went to proform for a long time after that.


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

1 was just down in the barn today and still have about 50 of the old usg metal buckets and 10 old metal paint buckets


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Does anyone one remember ? Back In the mid 80's USG went back to metal for a short while..They had a light-green protective coating on the inside walls of the pail that would peal off into the mix.
> The plastic covers[inside the pail] had points you could collect to get knifes,,coolers,,etc.. :blink: Please remember or I will feel really old.


 Oh yeah,,, back then they called it "MAC-mud" machine application consistency,,,,,, but ya know,,,, they lied bout that too !!!!:yes:

Got into it once with the rep from the local drywall supply house,,, I asked him if he had "advance-formula", he said,, I got green-lid,,,, I said, yeah you got 4 green-lids that I know of,,, I want advance formula!!! we went round and round,,, so the next day I met him at the shop,,, I pointed to one pallet,,,,the bottom of the bucket had ADVANCE FORMULA in two lines, all the way around the bottom of the bucket. I pointed to another pallet of USG, all purpose GREEN-LID. 

Sometimes I get tired of hearing myself bit&h,,, but ya know,,,,, its their mud!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

msd said:


> 1 was just down in the barn today and still have about 50 of the old usg metal buckets and 10 old metal paint buckets


Is that green coating still pealing off.msd. those are collectors Items ..


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

i have to check on that moore. we still have half a skid of bag mud from 1970-1975 in the barn also probably asbestos in it .pap says it was kayseen based mud dont know if that is spelled right. probably means asbestos based. the mud i use to mix up for the business when i was 10-12 years old


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I only use 4 mud buckets at a time, Anything more than that, then 2Bjr will never clean the ones we have in service. He would keep sneaking in clean buckets from the garage, and before you knew it, you some how had 12 or more buckets that were all dirty. And you would half to question what type of mud (4 or 5 inches) is at the bottom of this bucket

He is bad with buckets and he knows it, I can have a nice clean bucket of mud, say skimming mud, and he will wipe his knife off on the rim of my bucket:furious:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't keep much for buckets anymore either, one of my guys treats them as garbage pails. Now it is a problem with empty boxes... never knew there was so much garbage around. I try to get them to flatten them out and stack them nice so nobody is tripping over them, but no they throw their sh..t mud and chew in them and before you know it , well lets just say it is a beach crushing them down... geez can't even take them out back and burn them. Usually end up taking them sleazy greasy things to the recycle and let them deal with it:whistling2:...


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

I only get paint buckets, sometimes its kinda wet and cleans easy, others not so easy. So one day my neighbor asked me for some buckets i gave him a few with paint in em. Well he only wanted nice clean ones. I said they don't get clean till i clean em. also in the late 80S i cashed in a pile of stickers off the usg texture bags for a cooler bucket with padded seat from usg.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

the mud i use to mix up for the business when i was 10-12 years old





In It for life.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Wondering if were the only ones who get a ticket ($250 fine) if you don't have a MSDS sticker on your bucket, which is a manufacturers safety data sheet. Yes it's on a mud bucket if you buy it that way, but I would say most in Canuck land get their mud in a box, by the bucket is too much money. And at minimum , you must print on the side of your bucket, DRYWALL TAPING COMPOUND or WATER with a black magic marker to avoid a fine:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Wondering if were the only ones who get a ticket ($250 fine) if you don't have a MSDS sticker on your bucket, which is a manufacturers safety data sheet. Yes it's on a mud bucket if you buy it that way, but I would say most in Canuck land get their mud in a box, by the bucket is too much money. And at minimum , you must print on the side of your bucket, DRYWALL TAPING COMPOUND or WATER with a black magic marker to avoid a fine:blink:


keep your beer ,,and your rules..That's a bit much..we got the little one falling in the bucket pic on ours ..They also say.DO NOT REUSE BUCKET!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> keep your beer ,,and your rules..That's a bit much..we got the little one falling in the bucket pic on ours ..They also say.DO NOT REUSE BUCKET!


That's why our beer is stronger up here, it numbs your brains from all the stupid rules


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Aug 17, 2011)

Before taping I did stucco. It came inside plastic bags inside the buckets. My former boss probably has over a thousand buckets. Never gets rid of them.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

WhiskeyJack said:


> Before taping I did stucco. It came inside plastic bags inside the buckets. My former boss probably has over a thousand buckets. Never gets rid of them.


That's an easy 2 grand.:yes: $2 a bucket..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> That's an easy 2 grand.:yes: $2 a bucket..


You stealing my idea Moore?:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I am a painter so 5's get stored, I keep about 75 on hand at a time.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I am a painter so 5's get stored, I keep about 75 on hand at a time.


Here you go worky, now you can make some money from all your paint buckets. Everyone keeps saying they want to build a better mouse trap:thumbup:
http://www.frugal-living-freedom.com/mouse-traps.html

Don't forget to send me my 2 bucks worth :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here you go worky, now you can make some money from all your paint buckets. Everyone keeps saying they want to build a better mouse trap:thumbup:
> http://www.frugal-living-freedom.com/mouse-traps.html
> 
> Don't forget to send me my 2 bucks worth :whistling2:


A new business was born.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Out this way the buckets were plentiful, and you cleaned a few for re-use but the majority were thrown away. Things changed when the suppiers added a $6 difference for mud in bucket or mud in box. Now we get a few pails and the rest in boxes.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here you go worky, now you can make some money from all your paint buckets. Everyone keeps saying they want to build a better mouse trap
> http://www.frugal-living-freedom.com/mouse-traps.html
> 
> Don't forget to send me my 2 bucks worth :whistling2:


 My mouse trap is my cat:thumbup:
But the little sh*t comes in and lets them go in the house then u have 2 get the little fu**ers urself!!! Maybe i will try this 1 with a spare bucket when she lets the things go and cant find it again:thumbup:
Give u a laugh 1 night sleepin in bed and my cat came on the bed skreamin! I.e Meowe meowe,Not sure about spellin but u get the jist! Next something touched my arm,well the little f*cker let it go and i found the tail stickin out of my pillow case


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> My mouse trap is my cat:thumbup:
> But the little sh*t comes in and lets them go in the house then u have 2 get the little fu**ers urself!!! Maybe i will try this 1 with a spare bucket when she lets the things go and cant find it again:thumbup:
> Give u a laugh 1 night sleepin in bed and my cat came on the bed skreamin! I.e Meowe meowe,Not sure about spellin but u get the jist! Next something touched my arm,well the little f*cker let it go and i found the tail stickin out of my pillow case


:laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Oh yeah,,, back then they called it "MAC-mud" machine application consistency,,,,,, but ya know,,,, they lied bout that too !!!!:yes:
> 
> Got into it once with the rep from the local drywall supply house,,, I asked him if he had "advance-formula", he said,, I got green-lid,,,, I said, yeah you got 4 green-lids that I know of,,, I want advance formula!!! we went round and round,,, so the next day I met him at the shop,,, I pointed to one pallet,,,,the bottom of the bucket had ADVANCE FORMULA in two lines, all the way around the bottom of the bucket. I pointed to another pallet of USG, all purpose GREEN-LID.
> 
> Sometimes I get tired of hearing myself bit&h,,, but ya know,,,,, its their mud!!!!!!!!!!!!


usg advance formula has two mixes ..One gray in color,slow drying but covers well..the other is white and dense with lots of glue .The green top [non advance formula] Is a white transparent type of mud that seems to cost a few $$ more than the A/F...The reason for the colour difference Iv'e been told is the region it comes from..The limestone in the southern part of the states is in gray in color ,where the limestone in the northern states is a shade lighter. I travel a bit ..And so far Iv'e found 4 different mixes of USG just here in central Va. Atleast with black top you know what to expect..A bucket of crap!!! But with USG It's a coin toss unless you know the markings of the bucket.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

moore said:


> usg advance formula has two mixes ..One gray in color,slow drying but covers well..the other is white and dense with lots of glue .The green top [non advance formula] Is a white transparent type of mud that seems to cost a few $$ more than the A/F...The reason for the colour difference Iv'e been told is the region it comes from..The limestone in the southern part of the states is in gray in color ,where the limestone in the northern states is a shade lighter. I travel a bit ..And so far Iv'e found 4 different mixes of USG just here in central Va. Atleast with black top you know what to expect..A bucket of crap!!! But with USG It's a coin toss unless you know the markings of the bucket.


The german version of USG Bucket used to be harder to sand, than from usa, dont know if it still is...


----------

